# Trolling Rod questions



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

We are in the process of upgrading our trolling reels. At the Walleye School a few years back they recommended Daiwa Wilderness 7' rods. Their advice was to use the same set ups for all of our rods and reels. I was able to pick up 6 used Okuma reels and Wilderness Rods from a member on here. They worked out great for us as we were just starting out. 

After a few seasons we decided it was time to get new reels and picked up 6 Okuma Cold Water 203 reels. My question is: Should we replace the rods too? We use dipsys quite a bit and that sure seems to put a strain on them. The rods have seen a lot of use but we never noticed anything unusual with them. Also, we are now short one rod and I'm sure you can guess where it is! 

We liked the Wilderness rods but no one around here seems to sell the 7' rods if we just want to replace the missing one.

So would your replace all the rods now or just try to find another matching one? TIA


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

They're not cheap but you can’t beat the Shimano Taloras. They will out last most any trolling rod. I have a dozen that are 10 years old and they are still like new. I fish them 30 to 40 times a year. I had one lose the ceramic in the tip guide. Other than color I can’t tell the difference between the new and old when fishing. I’m a big believer in replacing them in bunches. I buy all the same same power, same action, and length. I run Tru Trip Jets, Dipseys, and even downriggers at times. I use the same rod for everything. I run the 7’ Taloras medium light, fast and love them. If I could change anything it would be their length, but they don’t make 6’ Taloras.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I use all diawa wilderness rods. For dipsys use the medium heavy they handle a dipsy no problem i use them with salmon with wire divers amd still hold up. I use medium regular for boards and rods. Erie outfitters sells them 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

I think I found what you are looking for here



Store Temporarily Closed for Maintenance


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the information. So no one thinks they all need to be replaced? I will check at Erie Outfitter first. Shipping costs for these is pretty high since they are 1 piece, more than the actual rod. It's not too bad if I am only replacing the one and picking up a spare.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

I don’t think you need to replace them all, but with high shipping costs and the rod being relatively inexpensive I would order a min of 3…… or 5….. one that you need to complete your set and a couple of spares.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

check franks in mich


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Think i have a few that are exactly what you are looking for , When Great Lakes Outdoors in Bainbridge was closing there doors i bought 10 one piece 7 footers from them that i believe are medium/Heavy action . Let me know your location if interested in a few and by the way i am in Geneva .


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I've. Been running Shimano 7' one piece TDR's love them, the difference for me over the wilderness rods was the amount of handle behind the reel, the wilderness rods seemed short for me and dug into my side.
Ps buy your spares in pairs!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Fin feather fur has the 7 footers . Frank's in Mi is another good source as well and was mentioned before .

I run 8' medium Wilderness for my walleye dipsey rods . I like longer rods for dipseys . My salmon dipsey rods are 9' Shimanos . And my walleye board rods are 7' medium Shimanos .


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies and I will take your advice and pick up three of them. I will try and locate them locally first.
Outwest, I will PM you. I am from Fairport Harbor so we're close. 

I was thinking of attending the Walleye School again but my sons schedules won't be known for a while yet. They work every other weekend. Will any of you be going? It was a good resource for us especially now that we have a little experience.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

s.a.m said:


> I've. Been running Shimano 7' one piece TDR's love them, the difference for me over the wilderness rods was the amount of handle behind the reel, the wilderness rods seemed short for me and dug into my side.
> Ps buy your spares in pairs!


X2 what S.A.M. said! I started with some Daiwa Accudepth 8' Medium rods and they had too much flex for Dipsy's so I went with some Daiwa Sealine combos from Cabela's. The rods had great backbone - believe they were graphite because they weren't large diameter - but while i've been happy with the Daiwa line counter reels in my experience, the rods don't seem to hold up well. Tips broke, ceramic eyes fell out, rod butt ends fell off, reel seats not the greatest. Anyone else have these problems? So after all the great comments about Shimano TDR's I replaced all my Daiwas with TDR's. I bought 8' Medium power with moderate fast action for dipsies and they work fine. I actually bought the ones with stainless steel eyes (line guides) in case I wanted to run lead or copper line. Been very happy with the quality and performance of the rods!


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Fishusa has 8' Wilderness Rods. Free shipping with $60 purchase.


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what sizes they carry but Mogadore bait and tackle sells the Wilderness rods I bought 8'6" m for $19.95 ea.


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Outwest was kind enough to help me out and fix me up with the rods I needed. I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice meeting you today and we live close enough that all meet up with you sometime out on the lake .


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

I would not replace them until there’s a reason. Just keep spares on hand.


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

I need to take my new reels somewhere to be spooled with line. Can anyone recommend a place I should take them? I used PowerPro 30 on my old reels since we mainly use dipsys and spoons though we will try some different things this summer. I don't know if there is anything people prefer now.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Erie outfitters again 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

jackod said:


> I need to take my new reels somewhere to be spooled with line. Can anyone recommend a place I should take them? I used PowerPro 30 on my old reels since we mainly use dipsys and spoons though we will try some different things this summer. I don't know if there is anything people prefer now.


if you’re close to Marblehead take your reels to Al at Tibbels Marina. He does a great job. Just make sure you tell him don’t use the Slick Power Pro use the regular Power Pro.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

Why no to the Slick Power Pro?

I have used both and do not notice a difference. 

I use different colors for different rods. Makes it easier to tell someone what rod to grab.


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks, these will both work for me.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

jackod said:


> I need to take my new reels somewhere to be spooled with line. Can anyone recommend a place I should take them? I used PowerPro 30 on my old reels since we mainly use dipsys and spoons though we will try some different things this summer. I don't know if there is anything people prefer now.


Have you flipped the line yet(end for end) ?


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

No, but these are new, bigger reels so I thought it would be best to put some fresh line on them.


----------

